# Mini Server



## crashx (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich Arbeite zur Zeit mit einem normalen PC und habe dort Xampp instaliert um mir eine Entwicklungsumgebung zuschaffen.

Ich muss nun eine Website (Intranet) Local laufen lassen aber aus support technischen gründen auch von ausserhalb zugriff haben.

Die Theorie ist mir bekannt aber die parixis ist etwas verworren.
Grundsätzlich meine Frage: Was nehme ich als Server?
gibt es fertige produkte?
reicht ein einfacher PC?
es darf kein Highend Produkt sein sondern klein und fein.
Ich muss nur das Intranet darauf laufenlassen und evtl Als Data Storage verwenden.

Vorhanden ist ein V-DSL anschluss mit einer Fixen IP adresse. Router und ein W-Lan Accespoint

Ich hoffe das mir jemand nützliche empfehlungen und oder hiknweise geben kann.

Danke


----------



## Laudian (19. Februar 2008)

In dem Fall (kein allzugrosser Aufwand fuer den Server) sollte dir irgendwas im Bereich 1GHz und 512MB Ram ausreichen, am besten wegen Ausfallsichertheit nen Raid1 mit 2mal 80GB oder 120GB reinbauen, mehr brauchts eigentlich nicht.

OS dann nach eigener Praeferenz waehlen und womit du dich am besten auskennst. Ich wuerd Linux nehmen, weils am variabelsten fuer solche Anwendungen ist. Aber Win Server sollte auch kein Problem sein, ausser dass der mit so geringen Hardwarekonfigs vermutlich seine Probleme hat ...


----------



## Nisch0 (19. Februar 2008)

Hmm

wie wäre es denn wenn du es einfach per Remotedesktop machst?


----------

